# Power Pro-Braided Hollow Core 150 lb



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

Anyone interested in some 150lb hollow core fishing line. I have to two 80 wides, andfour 50 wides spooled with 150lb class line.I made a mistakeat the end of last year and ordered 130lb line and they sent me 150lb. I did not realize this until I started fishing this year. Now it's tournament time and I have to replace with 130. It's roughly 4,000 to 4,500 yards of line 9 months old. I'm coming into orange beach tommorow, and I am respooling the reels saturday. So if anyone is interested send me a post. I would like to get $125.00 for it all, it's overa $600.00 dollar value brand new.

Straycat


----------

